# Goodell Company



## steeley (Sep 29, 2014)

Goodell Company's Works, Antrim, N.H.
The Goodell Co. of Antrim, New Hampshire, made a variety of household items from steel and cast iron, including high quality putty knives with rosewood handles and pewter bolsters. Goodell Co. is best known for its apple peelers and cherry pitters. Goodell's office, main factory, paper box, saw mill, box factory, scale shop, handle shop, and trip hammer and grind stone shop.




[/IMG]

started in 1851 with the apple parer machine.



[/IMG]

They started the cutlery side of business in a new factory in 1872



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


The company lasted till 1983 when it was bought by Chicago Cutlery.

and the old apple parer machines are highly collectable .

here's a link to the museum.
http://appleparermuseum.com/History.htm


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2014)

And as always donuts.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 30, 2014)

This is so timely steeley, I just had a really old Goodell's small butcher knife in my hand studying it. I always liked their designs.


----------



## steeley (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't see a lot of them around.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 1, 2014)

Their patterns were neat but what I find interesting about them is the grind they did. I've seen more than a few with flat right sides and convex left sides.


----------

